# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Deadlift SuperBout - GARRY FRANK vs. ANDY BOLTON, May 1st

## Seanzilla Katterle

The IronZone MonsterMuscle.com Rise of the Dead
Official Press Release

On May 1st, at the Orlando Cetroplex Expo Centre (400 W. Livingston Street), history will be made in the world of strength sports! The inaugural IronZone MonsterMuscle.com Rise of the Dead deadlift championships will be taking place as part of the Xtreme USAs phenomenal tradeshow weekend ( www.xtreme-usa.com ). This competition will bring together some of the greatest powerlifters on the planet and they will be doing battle in the ultimate test of physical strength; the deadlift. The deadlift is a battle of man against metal, muscle against gravity, iron will against iron plates and the lifter must incorporate over 80% of the muscles in the human body to pull the barbell up from the ground and into the standing lockout position of victory. 

The headlining act of this strength fest will be a two man super bout between the two strongest deadlifters in history; Garry Frank of Baton Rouge, Louisiana, USA and Andy Bolton of West Yorkshire, England. Both of these men have deadlifted over 930 pounds (Andy Bolton is the current world record holder with a competition deadlift of 932.6 pounds and Frank is just one pound behind him) and they will both be going to reset the mark at this showdown of showdowns. 

These two mega men are giants in the sport of powerlifting. Garry The Louisiana Leviathan Frank has officially benchpressed over 800 pounds, deadlifted over 900 pounds, squatted over 1,000 pounds and totaled 2,805 pounds (thats 300 pounds over the previous record held before Franks domination of the heavyweight division.) Andy Deadbolt Bolton has officially benchpressed almost 700 pounds, squatted over 1,100 pounds (the 2nd biggest squatter in history) and deadlifted over 900 pounds as well (the current world record holder.) Andy Bolton is the holder of the second biggest total (squat+bench+deadlift) in history at 2,624 pounds! Both of these powerlifting behemoths have pulled their 900+ pound deadlifts AFTER first squatting and benchpressing in competition. At the Rise of the Dead, theyre going to be deadlifting WITHOUT having to squat and benchpress first, so get ready to watch the biggest deadlifts in history!

In addition to this super bout, there will be the open deadlift contest itself. This contest will draw hardcore lifters from all over the USA; from the lean and mean lightweight division (165 pounds and under) where youll see deadlifts from three to almost five times the lifters bodyweight to the 276+ pound superheavyweight division where human dinosaurs will be pulling in the 700-800s! The lifters at this deadlift gathering will be some of the most intense athletes on earth  this is a must see show!

And, if that isnt enough for you, theyll also be an American Powerlifting Federation 3 lift competition where lifters will be squatting, benchpressing and deadlifting (for totals) with the prize being qualification for the World Powerlifting Organization (WPO). The WPO is the pro federation that sanctions the powerlifting and benchpressing competitions at the GNC Show of Strength and Arnold Classic (two of the biggest gym related tradeshows in the world.) The APF is the gateway to the WPO and this is one of the only competitions of the year where lifters will get a chance to qualify for the pro ranks, so the talent showing up will be impressive indeed! 

This is Orlandos chance to witness some of the strongest men and women in the world competing in the #1 strength sport in the world  POWERLIFTING! The powerlifting action will start, at 10 oclock in the morning (the deadlift contest will begin in the mid-afternoon), on Saturday, at the Orlando Centroplex Expo Centre, 400 West Livingston Street and well see you there! (Courtesy of Sean Seanzilla Katterle, Assistant Editor, Monster Muscle Magazine (North Americas #1 powerlifting and strongman magazine) www.monstermusclemag.com 1(800)268-2248)

Tradeshow/Deadlift Contest Details

Tradeshow booth spaces are still available! Market your products and/or services to thousands of bodybuilding and powerlifting fans! Contact James Goad 1(863)835-0447 [email protected] 

ATTENTION POWERLIFTERS: You can still sign up for the deadlift competition! (Sign ups are allowed up through April 30th.) To have an entry form and rules sheet mailed to you, please email your address to [email protected] or call 1(509)747-3451

The Ironzone
MonsterMuscle.com
Rise Of The Dead 
Deadlift Championships
May 1 2004  Orlando Centroplex Expo Centre 
The Worlds Premier Deadlift Competition!
$9,000 in Cash Prizes To Be Awarded! 
All Lifters Welcome
All Federations Welcome
No Invitation Needed
No Federation Card Needed 

Lightweight Division: 114, 123, 132, 148 and 165 pound classes. $1,000 cash prize for 1st place & $500 cash prize for 2nd place in this division! All lifters welcome! 
Middleweight Division: 181, 198 and 220 pound classes. 
$1,000 cash prize for 1st place & $500 cash prize for 2nd place in this division! All lifters welcome! 
Heavyweight Division: 242, 259 and 275 pound classes. 
$1,000 cash prize for 1st place and $500 cash prize for 2nd place in this division! All lifters welcome! 
Superheavyweight Division: 308 & SHW pound classes. 
$1,000 cash prize for 1st place and $500 for 2nd place in this division! All lifters welcome! 

The winners of each weight class (114-SHW) will be pictured in Monster Muscle Magazine! 

WOMEN POWERLIFTERS WELCOME! Show up and show your strength!

Double-ply suits & double ply briefs are allowed. 

Sanctioned by Pride Powerlifting. 

For information, entry forms and questions: please contact: 
Wesley Kampen 
[email protected] 
1(509)534-4489 
Sean Seanzilla Katterle 
[email protected] 
1(509)747-3451 
1(509)534-4489 

Entry Fee: $65 

www.xtreme-usa.com 

For more information on the events, sponsoring or exhibiting, contact James T. Goad 1(863)835-0447 [email protected]

----------


## Swellin

My God, I got jacked up just reading that!!!!

----------

